# Quick look at the Cthulhu V2



## Mike (19/9/15)

Hey guys

So I've had the chance to play with this for an hour or so. Don't have the best build or wicking on it yet, but it's pretty solid! Will be posting impressions in a CoVape video a little later.




So here's the ChooChooVeeToo  Two decks for this RTA, one single coil, other is dual vertical post. I've only played with the duals so far - excuse the janky coils, I have two left hands and no ceramic tweezers on me.






I really enjoy that you can tweak the build without emptying the tank, I know this is becoming more and more common, but I think the way it works on here is way better than the Billow V2 etc,.




That's it for now. Off to do shoot some video to share with you all!!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Noddy (19/9/15)

Cool. Looking out for the vid. Will get my hands on a ChuChu 2 end of next month when Im home


----------



## BumbleBee (19/9/15)

Mike said:


> Hey guys
> 
> So I've had the chance to play with this for an hour or so. Don't have the best build or wicking on it yet, but it's pretty solid! Will be posting impressions in a CoVape video a little later.
> 
> ...


Ah you lucky bugger! 

Can't wait to hear your impressions, this definitely looks like one I would like to add to my collection


----------



## Mike (19/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Ah you lucky bugger!
> 
> Can't wait to hear your impressions, this definitely looks like one I would like to add to my collection



Excuse me!!! The correct term is now, poor bugger  Grocery budget blown on vape stuff

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape (19/9/15)

Awesome pics bro. Now get the vid up sharp

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (19/9/15)

Great stuff mine has just been built i will report back soon 

Was very easy to build but it did need a bath!


----------



## Mike (19/9/15)

Just preparing a nickel single coil for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (19/9/15)

Here my quick impressions:

Excellent to use, build, wick plus fill!!

The flavour is very impressive and it clouds big time!!

Im really impressed so far!!

Here some pics

























I just love this tank so far!!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (19/9/15)

Mine will be here on Monday

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Noddy (19/9/15)

I'll get mine end of October when Im home. Will be my first RTA. If someone can be so kind as show a picture of where the wicking should be in the slots. I'd appreciate it very much


----------



## Rebel (19/9/15)

So much want


----------



## Mike (19/9/15)

@Sir Vape and @BumbleBee, video is up here

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Eequinox (19/9/15)

Mike said:


> @Sir Vape and @BumbleBee, video is up here


pretty good video need to goo back and click like lol


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (19/9/15)

looks sweet gents


----------



## kev mac (19/9/15)

Mike said:


> Hey guys
> 
> So I've had the chance to play with this for an hour or so. Don't have the best build or wicking on it yet, but it's pretty solid! Will be posting impressions in a CoVape video a little later.
> 
> ...


H.P. Lovecraft would be proud.


----------



## Paulie (20/9/15)

Just a heads up 

If you remove the ring that holds the wick in you can add more wick and get better wicking on this tank !!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## moonunit (20/9/15)

Excellent write up! Pulled the trigger on this yesterday and by the looks of it it may make my other tanks redundant.

Had a look for some vids online for wicking and builds but found very very few


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (20/9/15)

Paulie said:


> Just a heads up
> 
> If you remove the ring that holds the wick in you can add more wick and get better wicking on this tank !!



Pics! 

Just got mine today, busy soaking to get rid of the machine oil - impatient to try it out.


----------



## Mike (20/9/15)

Tbh I'd been having more issues with spit back and it wicking too quickly than anything it seems. 

However, I'm not sure if I'm crazy, but damn the flavour is out of this world


----------



## Paulie (20/9/15)

Sorry i should add that if you running builds using kanthal or n80 on a 3mm id (Currently got 22g on 3mm id in mine  ) You need lots of wick and with the ring it limits you to the amount

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike (20/9/15)

22ga on 3mm duals in a RTA  Damn this thing is awesome!!!


----------



## Paulie (20/9/15)

Mike said:


> 22ga on 3mm duals in a RTA  Damn this thing is awesome!!!



Lol yes im having lots of fun with it !








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1 (20/9/15)

Anyone finding that the AFC "locks" or clicks into a locked position on the most open setting?


----------



## Paulie (21/9/15)

method1 said:


> Anyone finding that the AFC "locks" or clicks into a locked position on the most open setting?



Not mine hmm


----------



## Gizmo (21/9/15)

Mike said:


> Hey guys
> 
> So I've had the chance to play with this for an hour or so. Don't have the best build or wicking on it yet, but it's pretty solid! Will be posting impressions in a CoVape video a little later.
> 
> ...



Wow that looks like a killer tank..


----------



## method1 (21/9/15)

Seems to be my usual luck with tanks - the machining on mine isn't very good.

The slot for the AFC is narrower on one end than on the other - this is what's causing the AFC to seemingly "lock" in place.

Threads on the JFC are a bit janky & JFC is almost impossible to adjust.


----------



## Paulie (21/9/15)

method1 said:


> Seems to be my usual luck with tanks - the machining on mine isn't very good.
> 
> The slot for the AFC is narrower on one end than on the other - this is what's causing the AFC to seemingly "lock" in place.
> 
> Threads on the JFC are a bit janky & JFC is almost impossible to adjust.



Try do this:

Take the bottom piece off (With the deck installed). Then remove the airflow control ring and if you look inside it you will see another ring in there. With your finger remove that ring. Then insert that center ring first (got small nipple so it can only go one way). then screw on the airflow ring till you see there no gap and then insert the top tank in.

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (21/9/15)

Paulie said:


> Try do this:
> 
> Take the bottom piece off (With the deck installed). Then remove the airflow control ring and if you look inside it you will see another ring in there. With your finger remove that ring. Then insert that center ring first (got small nipple so it can only go one way). then screw on the airflow ring till you see there no gap and then insert the top tank in.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks, that's what I've done. I spent hours with it trying to make it work 

Not being able to adjust the AFC properly sucks more though, basically has to be fully open (aka locked) or about 2/3 open if I want it to be adjustable.


----------



## Paulie (21/9/15)

method1 said:


> Thanks, that's what I've done. I spent hours with it trying to make it work
> 
> Not being able to adjust the AFC properly sucks more though, basically has to be fully open (aka locked) or about 2/3 open if I want it to be adjustable.



Hmm then maby you got a faulty one  cause mine has no issues sorry man!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## method1 (21/9/15)

Yeah pretty sure its faulty. Especially the AFC thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## method1 (21/9/15)

Blurry pic again (yes the iphone camera sux)

Should still be able to see the issue with the "groove" - it's like this on both sides:


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (21/9/15)

method1 said:


> Blurry pic again (yes the iphone camera sux)
> 
> Should still be able to see the issue with the "groove" - it's like this on both sides:
> 
> View attachment 35889


Blasphemy!! iPhone camera does not suck! Keep your phone 3hands distance from the object, click on the object, wait for it to adjust. And voila. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## method1 (21/9/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Blasphemy!! iPhone camera does not suck! Keep your phone 3hands distance from the object, click on the object, wait for it to adjust. And voila.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apple is offering replacement cameras for the iphone 6+ because of this very issue.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (21/9/15)

method1 said:


> Apple is offering replacement cameras for the iphone 6+ because of this very issue.


iPhone 6+ camera sucks then 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (21/9/15)

It needs light


----------



## method1 (21/9/15)

Paulie said:


> It needs light



Just my luck as usual - another broken made in china p.o.s.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (21/9/15)

Taken with an iPhone 5s





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/9/15)

method1 said:


> Just my luck as usual - another broken made in china p.o.s.


Have a chat with your vendor, I'm sure they'll help you out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (21/9/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Taken with an iPhone 5s
> View attachment 35895
> View attachment 35896
> 
> ...



blurry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (21/9/15)

method1 said:


> blurry


Se moer is blurry ya 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## method1 (21/9/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Se moer is blurry ya
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



a natural reaction, but still blurry


----------



## Paulie (21/9/15)

Lol here off mine with low light:








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (21/9/15)

@method1 you had a 50:50 chance of getting a dud...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (21/9/15)

Paulie said:


> Lol here off mine with low light:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like the same slightly narrower lip on the left side of the AFC. In my case the AFC gets "stuck" in that narrower section.


----------



## Paulie (21/9/15)

method1 said:


> Looks like the same slightly narrower lip on the left side of the AFC. In my case the AFC gets "stuck" in that narrower section.



Strange cause mine is smooth like butter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/9/15)

Paulie said:


> Strange cause mine is smooth like butter.



@Paulie, maybe your juice is lubing it up better?

(Runs and hides)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (21/9/15)

Silver said:


> @Paulie, maybe your juice is lubing it up better?
> 
> (Runs and hides)



Hahaha VG FTW!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## moonunit (22/9/15)

How did you guys find the machining on yours, I won't lie after being so excited for this tank I am a bit disappointed in terms of quality of finishes, it small things but non the less they are there. For example my Goblin mini was flawless when I got it.

There is thread damage where the drip tip adaptor screws in. This is the first time it has been unscrewed.





One post sits a little skew





Have any of you found the airflow ring to be very loose?

Busy fighting with it now to get the tank section apart. Also found 2 shavings and 2 burrs on drilled holes.

Anyway let's see how it vapes...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## method1 (22/9/15)

moonunit said:


> How did you guys find the machining on yours, I won't lie after being so excited for this tank I am a bit disappointed in terms of quality of finishes, it small things but non the less they are there. For example my Goblin mini was flawless when I got it.
> 
> There is thread damage where the drip tip adaptor screws in. This is the first time it has been unscrewed.
> 
> ...



Mine also has problems with the machining.

The AFC jams in open position and the JFC threading isn't too hot.

Based on the post design the one post is pretty much just gonna be skew. 

Not thrilled with it, I don't see it being part of my collection for long.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Mike (22/9/15)

@moonunit upon closer inspection I have found a small niggle or two. Seems their QC is terrible though.


----------



## method1 (22/9/15)

Makes me worry a bit about the cloudmaker.. one of the same guys involved with the c'thulu is behind that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## moonunit (22/9/15)

@Mike and @Method thanks for the responses guys, glad I'm not the only one! 

The flavour is going to have to impress me lots to overlook the QC issues.

Edit: just noticed the wear on the adjustable pin and I never come near it with screw driver






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/9/15)

moonunit said:


> @Mike and @Method thanks for the responses guys, glad I'm not the only one!
> 
> The flavour is going to have to impress me lots to overlook the QC issues.
> 
> ...


Jeez, looks like UD was in a big hurry to ship these out, this is very poor form on their part. I will be waiting for the Cthulhu v2.1

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## method1 (22/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Jeez, looks like UD was in a big hurry to ship these out, this is very poor form on their part. I will be waiting for the Cthulhu v2.1



Not made by UD, I expect the quality would be better if it was.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/9/15)

method1 said:


> Not made by UD, I expect the quality would be better if it was.


Oh, for some reason I thought it was. Who makes this then?


----------



## method1 (22/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Oh, for some reason I thought it was. Who makes this then?



Far as I know it's a collaboration between cthulumod & smog.


----------



## Andre (22/9/15)

@moonunit - Mine looks fine - just a cursory inspection. Still trying to figure out how the JFC works! AFC is quite loose, but seems to hold it position when screwed onto a mod. Will have to be a very good vape to beat the Goliath V2.


----------



## Noddy (22/9/15)

Did anyone raise these issues with the vendor? My excitement to get mine is dampened now....


----------



## Sir Vape (22/9/15)

Hey guys there a few niggles here and there we have picked up as well. The machining & QC was not the greatest and have chatted them earlier this eve regarding that. Please any issue mail us and please send through pics. Replacement parts will be sent in with second batch. 

Look it's a great tank and the flavour is seriously up there with the best. I take my hat off to them on the design (apparently they going to have additional configuration decks in the future - which is really cool) but yeah machining mmmm could have been much better. I think they rushed it slightly towards the end which is disappointing. They are small company and have a great loyal following but need to up the game in QC. 

Just been looking at reviews online forums and seems to be similar issues but guys are more than happy with the tank. The Cthulhu Team are not ignoring the issues and will send me parts down that are needed to fix any issues. 

@method1 Craig going to give you a bell regarding your query

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## method1 (22/9/15)

Noddy said:


> Did anyone raise these issues with the vendor? My excitement to get mine is dampened now....



As mentioned above by @Sir Vape - I've been in touch and they're handling it like sirs

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (22/9/15)

Guess i got real lucky here cause mine is done really well!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Noddy (22/9/15)

Thanks @Sir Vape Excellent.


----------



## moonunit (22/9/15)

@Sire Vape thanks for the feedback! 

Just test mine and the flavour is excellent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1 (22/9/15)

so in the meantime, trying to get _some_ joy out of this thing, anyone got any build / wicking tips?


----------



## Marzuq (22/9/15)

Now I am in two minds about getting this tank. Was really looking forward to it tho

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Matt (22/9/15)

Marzuq said:


> Now I am in two minds about getting this tank. Was really looking forward to it tho



Same for me not sure anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## method1 (22/9/15)

If you're on the fence, I reckon it's worth waiting until they iron out the QC issues.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (22/9/15)

method1 said:


> If you're on the fence, I reckon it's worth waiting until they iron out the QC issues.



I reckon that's sound advice. I'll wait and see what happens on round 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit (22/9/15)

method1 said:


> so in the meantime, trying to get _some_ joy out of this thing, anyone got any build / wicking tips?


Are you getting dry hits or flooding?

I put around 1/2 the wick down into the wide section of the juice channel and the rest pushed down on top. Had to fiddle a bit with the juice control thingy cause it initially flooded, but been fine since. Chain vaped at 55watts trying to get a dry hit, flavour and clouds all the way. Took it down to 25watts and chain vaped trying to get it to flood and not a single juice out the air holes. 

Will still need to fiddle a bit to fine tune coils and wicking. Find building coils on the dual deck a bit time consuming as I wasn't used to the post design because the are quite far apart. My usual 9 wrap 2.5dia 24g was a bit of stretch to get it. Thinking of trying 22g 10 wrap dual coils.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (22/9/15)

moonunit said:


> Are you getting dry hits or flooding?
> 
> I put around 1/2 the wick down into the wide section of the juice channel and the rest pushed down on top. Had to fiddle a bit with the juice control thingy cause it initially flooded, but been fine since. Chain vaped at 55watts trying to get a dry hit, flavour and clouds all the way. Took it down to 25watts and chain vaped trying to get it to flood and not a single juice out the air holes.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I'll try pushing the wicks a bit further into the channels.

Not dry hits but verging on it.. I've tried the "swiss roll" wick thing and it didn't work for me in this tank. My single coil attempt with 24g was a dismal failure, duals working a bit better but haven't got any good results yet other than a brief spell of great flavour before I started getting the "semi dry hit" 

For anyone who had the v1 and now has the v2, any similarity as far as wicking goes?


----------



## moonunit (22/9/15)

@method watched a vid on YouTube earlier where the guy reviewing the V2 said to watch his V1 for how to wick the V2. Didn't get time to watch the vid though and haven't check the deck on the V1.

Will have a look of I can find it again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (22/9/15)

So far mine also seems to have no issues. It Vapes and tastes tops. Thanks Sir Vape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulie (22/9/15)

When it comes to the wicking you need look at the channels and make sure the wick sits about half way! This works best for me 

I also removed that ring cause it limits you to the amount of wick i explained earlier

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## valdero (23/9/15)

Agree or disagree, this is my opinion.

They rushed to get this tank released, completely forgetting quality and functionality. Juice flow is completely useless on this tank, rather hold your mod upside down and open the airflow after refilling.

I know you could not wait for the release and your mind is telling you to believe this is a good tank because of all the hype and cool features, it's really just an ok tank.

I recommend you hold on to your billow v2 because it definitely feels of quality compared to the cthulhu v2. The threads are horrible and dud parts are rife.

Now let's pray they assign EHPRO to manufacture Cthulhu v2.1 

Sent from my Passport using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waltervh (23/9/15)

Hi, is the paint good on the black one. Can't seem to find images?


----------



## method1 (23/9/15)

@Redeemer came over today and sorted out the wicking with his fancy butterfly technique - so at least that's sorted now 

Now to give it a proper vape and hopefully get a better impression.

*EDIT* - and I got to try some mystery @Paulie yoghurt… mmm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redeemer (23/9/15)

@method1 it's the Ninja BowTie wicking technique 
Shop Sue with a needle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (23/9/15)

Redeemer said:


> @method1 it's the Ninja BowTie wicking technique
> Shop Sue with a needle



Apologies for getting the name wrong 

Definite ninja stylez with the wicking there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redeemer (24/9/15)

method1 said:


> Apologies for getting the name wrong
> 
> Definite ninja stylez with the wicking there


Sooo..... @method1 hows the Karate force within you coming along?


----------



## method1 (24/9/15)

Redeemer said:


> Sooo..... @method1 hows the Karate force within you coming along?



still wax on wax off over here


----------



## Redeemer (25/9/15)

Next time, less waxing, and more pics posting

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Matt (25/9/15)

So after a week of using the tank. Do you think its better then a goliath v2 for example? (besides the CQ issues)


----------



## VapeSnow (25/9/15)

Matt said:


> So after a week of using the tank. Do you think its better then a goliath v2 for example? (besides the CQ issues)


There is no chance this tank is better than the Goliath v2. I sold my Chutulhu and bought another goliath v2.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Noddy (25/9/15)

Why @VapeSnow ?


----------



## VapeSnow (25/9/15)

Noddy said:


> Why @VapeSnow ?


First of all QUALITY!!!! UD Goliath v2 is like 10 times better quality in all aspects. 

Goliath has strong posts that will last for ever
- easy to install coils
- can insert wick cut and close tank and chain vape at 60watts never a dry hit. 
- orings is nice and strong
- glass is thick and strong
- can vape dual or single coils
- get replacement coils
- treads is good and brilliant quality 
-easy to turn juice flow control AND THE JUICE FLOW WORKS. 

Chuthulu dual coil deck posts wont last
-orings is thin and wont last
-glass is thin 
- threads is horrible and WONT LAST. 
- have to wick correct or get dry hits. 
-dont get replacement coils
-not easy to turn juice flow control AND DONT REALLY WORK IN THIS TANK

End of the day vape quality/flavor on both tanks are exactly the same. 

My Ud Goliath v2 is just over three months old and all the threads, orings and screws look like the first day I purchased the tank.

Chuthulu v2 after a day i could have seen the threads shattering. 

This all is IMO

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Noddy (25/9/15)

Thanks @VapeSnow 
This will be my first RTA, so I have nothing to compare it to, besides my subtank nano.
3 being sold secondhand within a week they land in the country isnt very positive. Will see how it goes when I get back home end October.


----------



## Zaahid237 (26/9/15)

Hey guys.. Please post some pics of your wicking techniques for this tank.. I seem to be doing something wrong..


----------



## Alex (26/9/15)

*Cthulhu RTA V2 Manual*

*Build Deck Access*

To access the deck, turn the bottom section anti-clockwise.








*Refilling*
To refill, turn the top cap counter-clockwise. Please refer below video.




*Inner Wick Ring*
The ring (below picture) can help to secure the wick in place. It can be removed if you do not wish to use it.







*Juice Flow Control*



*How To Change The Deck(install the Juice flow control ring)*



*How to install the deck parts*


source: http://www.cthulhumod.com/cthulhu-rta-v2-manual/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (26/9/15)

Zaahid237 said:


> Hey guys.. Please post some pics of your wicking techniques for this tank.. I seem to be doing something wrong..


I have only done the single coil RBA so far. Using Rayon and the 2 cut wicking method. Seems to be wicking fine. After doing the cuts I wet the wick and paste the thin ends into the channels. Then screw on the wick ring. Some pics below. Unfortunately the only ones I took. Further down a video showing in better detail how to do the 2 cut method (check from around 8 minutes). Also works well with dual coils and with cotton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redeemer (3/10/15)

Well, finally got mine during the week thanx to @BigGuy and @Sir Vape 
I seemed to have lucked out, getting one with absolutely no issues.
Decided to try out a new build given the large deck, went with 24G VapoWire Kanthal.
First did a 8 wraps spaced around 2.5mm ID giving 0.32 Ohms. Wicked without the wick ring, and it vaped great. Massive clouds, no dry hit in sight even up to 60w... But wasnt my ideal build.
Redid doing 6 wraps spaced around 2.5mm ID giving 0.22 Ohms. Still hitting up to 60w the flavor was there, and the tv disappeared behind a misty haze.
Disassembled, and let it lie in a glass of boiling hot water, and let it soak over night..
Rewicked with wick ring in place, adapting a different way of my tried and trusted technique, and all worked out just fine. Can go low or high watts, which changes how the juice's profile comes through, and how big the clouds get.
So far, well, its not Goblin Mini class of flavor, but it is very easy to build, wicks effectively using VG75/25PG while chain vaping, and all seems to work as they should. Juice controll seems to work, but I just keep it fully open, dont see the point in throttling it.
Only thing with chain vaping 24G is that the atty gets hot to the point where the drip tip is too hot to keep on vaping.
Will report back in a week or two of use, to see if the reported shady QC makes it fail from use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Noddy (3/10/15)

@Redeemer would you mind awfully to share some photos/guidelines on how you wick the V2?


----------



## Andre (3/10/15)

Redeemer said:


> Well, finally got mine during the week thanx to @BigGuy and @Sir Vape
> I seemed to have lucked out, getting one with absolutely no issues.
> Decided to try out a new build given the large deck, went with 24G VapoWire Kanthal.
> First did a 8 wraps spaced around 2.5mm ID giving 0.32 Ohms. Wicked without the wick ring, and it vaped great. Massive clouds, no dry hit in sight even up to 60w... But wasnt my ideal build.
> ...


Thanks, very useful. Have you tried the Goliath V2? If so, how does it compare to the Cthulhu V2 for you?


----------



## Redeemer (3/10/15)

Here is the clearest pic I have, I perform the exact same technique to all my RTA builds, and works every time.





Above is a Goblin Mini build.
I start by cutting the wick to suit the ID of the coil. Wick ends extend enough to reach right down the juice channels. Wet them with juice till they are saturated and can be moulded. Then I use a needle, and brush the wick ends in half, half going down the juice channel, rest brushed towards the coil, making a Bow Tie looking wick. The portion going down the juice channel depends on its groove depth, it should be just enough to loosely fill it, and the rest brushed upwards, some cut the excess, but I keep it to saturate and keep feeding the wick inside the coil.

Hope that explains it?
I will try do a complete build some time with pics, to be used on RTA's in general, not just aimed at one specific.

So far it works for my Goliath V1 and V2, Goblin V1.2 and Mini, Zephyrus, Billow V1 and V2, Lemo 1 and 2, etc....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Redeemer (3/10/15)

Andre said:


> Thanks, very useful. Have you tried the Goliath V2? If so, how does it compare to the Cthulhu V2 for you?


I still don't like the Goliath V2 as much as my V1... The juice controll worked best on V1. But flavor in any of the Goliaths, actually all of the Youde tanks I have, seems superior.
But with tinkering, and the huge deck to play on, the Cthulhu will find its niche in my collection of tanks.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Redeemer (3/10/15)

Thanx for stirring up the OCD in me, ofcourse a generic pic wont do! 

Here is a pictorial of a build I just rewicked to get pics. And yes, the Tab 521 vapes like a charm 

Build specs:
24G
6 wraps spaced (paracoil method)
2.5mm ID
0.24 Ohms

























Vape On

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## moonunit (3/10/15)

Rewicked the Cthulhu V2 and Goblin mini to do a little side by side flavour test. Used Master Yogi from Plume Station to test as I know the juice quite well. Unfortunately my builds weren't quite the same, still getting used to the deck on the Cthulhu V2.

First thing I noticed is that I couldn't taste the fresh cotton on the Cthulhu V2. I won't say the flavour is muted but rather different I get more creamy and savory notes from this juice while on the Goblin mini I get more tangyness from the yoghurt and the strawberry flavour comes through more. 

All in all the Goblin mini still holds its spot as a flavour RTA but that bottom full screw kills my soul as I have almost lost it countless times. The top fill on the Cthulhu V2 is very convenient.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Noddy (25/10/15)

So, I finally got my hands on my Cthulhu V2 today. Looks like I got a good one. No real quality issues.
Second attempt at wicking the pre rolled coils included in the package, and I have no leaks, even after a refill, no dry hits. Just a smooth, very surprising vape. Flavour is excellent (considering this my first RTA, coming off subtank nano) and clouds like I've never seen before.

After a few hours, I'm happy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## stevie g (25/10/15)

Had mine for a few days it did arrive with a few burrs like around the airholes on the deck. Took a minute to remove with needle point file.

This tank is incredible I just cannot make it leak. 3mm coils are tight but do fit. Airflow is insane and sometimes it feels like I'm getting too much flavour. First tank I've used capable of 65w chain vaping.

It is very well built, top filling is a joy and juice flow control works well I use it as a on/off switch. If I'm leaving the mod in the car I turn juice flow off as the heat and pressure change will cause vacuum loss.

I tried a Bellus and the airflow is not as hefty though flavour is equal.

I think this tank is as it's name suggests an absolute vaping monster!.

Now to try out the single coil deck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## moonunit (31/10/15)

Been experimenting with the single coil deck First tried a 22G 2.5mm coil, it was great at first then after a day dry hits started after a few drags. Turns out the wicking had burnt through in the centre. Would making the coil I/D bigger help this?

Then I made a 24g spaced coil, works ok, flavour very average.

Both done with Scottish wicking method and little "tails" running down the juice wells with the rest of the cotton stuck in on top.

Has anyone played with the single deck and has some tips or recommendations as to what will make it shine??




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (31/10/15)

I don't believe the single deck is able to shine it is subpar for sure.


----------



## moonunit (14/1/16)

Bit of a necro bump but been having a bit of hit and miss with wicking, sometimes it's leak free for days, other time a couple of hours ad there is juice everywhere. Any suggestions or pics of wicking would be appreciated?!

I must say I have developed a bit of a love hate relationship with this tank cause when it works it's great but when it doesn't I want chuck it in the bin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

